# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق > ركن أشعار الزعيم >  >  مقبرة الخصوم

## Yousif Alnaim

*نسبة لإنضمامي مؤخر و مضي زمن على المناسبة إلا أنني أنشرها لنسخر قليلا من أحبابنا الرشاشات قلت : - هليل ام در يمين اتجبرت واتعاليت ، وسويت المحن لي بدعة التوابيت ..ناس ما زيمبي ديل ما بعزو سيد البيت ، وسوولكم يمين شغل القرض في كريت..إعلام الضلال سواك بطل بي جداره ، و ما ختيت درون ولا احتمال لي خساره ، فضايحك من زمان دايما بينبح طارا ، ومقبرة الخصوم فيها اندفن حفارا ..ابو الهل من نشا عايش علي أوهامو ،وفي كل عام جديد يكبر تزيد أحلامو ، مقبرة السواد ما حققتلو مرامو ،وفي يوم الأحد بحرا بلع عوامو ..سويتو العجب ودستو القيم بي نعالكم ،شلتوها النعوش ناسيين حقيقة حالكم ، الخمسة كتار خلاص واتحطمت آمالكم ، و بعد طول اللسان الليلة قصرو طوالكم ..يوم الخمسه داك والله يوما شوم ، شفنا الانهيار والانكسار بي الكوم ، ناس مابينزا اخوي الما بعرفو اللوم ، في ساعتين يمين ، خلوهو ريشكم كوم..قلتولنا الهلال ساطع دوام ما غاب ، ومقبرة الخصوم ما بدخلا الأغراب ، عارفنو الهلال فوق الورق لعاب ، بس فيها اندفن قبل النجم ماغاب ..ما قلتولنا و ين سادومبا و ين كاريكا ، و ين لعب الورق تكتيكو و المزيكا ،كامبوسكم كمان زاد الوهم تحريكا،و من الخمسه ديك ' قندو لو قلب الريكه ' ..هلالكم يا الرشيد ما بنستر في حاره ،لعاب في الورق وفضايحو ماليه القاره ،وين فن البرنس وفييرا زول الحاره ،و كابوندي الصبح شارع عبور لي الماره ..أرهبتو الضيوف وكل زول حمل نبوتو ، والعايز انتصر طبعا بشوف يوم موتو ، ما دام  الفرق فيها زي موبوتو ، الصفر العتيد ماظنو منو تفوتو ..يا حافر لي القبور وسع مراقدك فيها ، وإن طال الزمن لابد في يوم بتجيها ، ناس كديابا ديل ناسا بعرفو الجيهه ، ومقبرة الخصوم فيها اندفن بانيها ..قلنالكم قبيل عن المهازل حيدو ، وكترتو البدع الفيها يوت بتزيدو ، عارفنو الهلال تيما بيسهل صيدو ، و انقطع اللسان الكان قبيل طول سيدو
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*هم الذين سموا انفسهم  مقبرة الخصوم ومن حفر  مقبرة ليدفن فيها غيره اندفن فيها
*

----------

